# Desura-Bezahlmöglichkeiten?



## turbosnake (21. Juli 2012)

*Desura-Bezahlmöglichkeiten?*

Moin,
da ich dazu nichts gefundne habe wie man dort bezahlen kann. Bevor ich mich jetzt dort anmelde möchte ich jedoch wissen welche es sind und ob sich diese Unterscheiden wenn man sich mit Steam einloggt.


----------



## bofferbrauer (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Desura-Bezahlmöglichkeiten?*

Als Zahlungsmöglichkeiten sind generell Paypal, Visa und Mastercard möglich. Bei manchen Projekten können eventuell auch zusätzliche Möglichkeiten drin sein. Jedenfalls scheint Desura keinen Königsweg zu forcieren, so dass die Wahl vielleicht bei den Entwicklern der Spiele liegt.


----------

